# The Marty and Bubba Show at the SELSTS 08



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Well I finally got around to downloading some pics of the fantastic event!

Here ar just a few to take a gander at..a lot of thre people that were there..I seemed to have missed some also...sorry about that, but I was lucky to get any pics due to my loitering around the St. Subin's store display!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif

Enjoy....I remembered everyone's first name but not everyones' last name....sorry!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif 









Cap'n Harry at the helm.









Nice to put a face with a voice Nevin.









"Hey Yogi..wheres' Bo Bo"?  or do ya mean Bubba...all joking aside Yogi is one slick modlar!


Rick Golding and his lovely assistant wife Jan.

















John and Steve with Phoenix....my favorite sound company!








Could this be a new model prototype?









Marty giving a clinic









Mary Ann and marty che'win the fat.









Marty getting ready for the prom.










Could ya tell Marty was a little nervous..I couldn't!

















Marty wowing them at the banquet....I thought for sure he was going to break out in a little "shoft shoe"









Bubba finally got to be in 1 pic!









Russ and Leslie were a pleasure to visit with!









Ted









Marty and myself were helping St Aubin tear down.....as for the tongue.....I have no clue!


There were more people there then I took pics of but I was soo overwhelmed as it was my first BIG train show...sorry if I mised anyone...I will do better next time.

I will add more pics tomorrow of the layouts as they were all fantastic!

Bubba


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba,
 Looks like you had fun! Glad I got to meet you, if only for a very short time. Thanks for sharing the photos with us.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

You guys are the greatest!

I only hope I can return the favor sometime!

The ONLY downside..I guess..is that St. Aubin walked away with most of my money for quite sometime!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif

Thanks for the "Red Carpet"  Treatment!!!!


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Bubba, Thanks for sharing your photo's. Looks like a great show and it was enjoyed by many.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

* Tks Bubba for the nice photos.... Nice to see the faces with the names we see on MLS here. Looks like Marty had a great time... Guess he is going Steam now to ? *


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Many thanks for the great  pics Bubba.  It is good to see a few faces in them - some I recognise some I don't.  It was a pleasure to see the Show Loco; it looks very smart.

I know how you feel about parting with money, but it was all in a "good cause" as they say and those folk from Nevada went home quite happy most likely. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great images, Bubba.  Glad you had a great time......  Thanks for posting them..


----------

